# Pentospeed 0w 30



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

well ive searched and have not found anything about it except that its approved by vw. i always use the 5w 40 pentosin pento high performance synthetic pictured below








i was thinking about making the switch to this pentosin pentospeed 0w 30 but im not sure if there would be any advantage. would it be wise to make the switch to 0w 30? i live in the north east so you know what my weather is like. any info about it would be great. here are some pics
















btw this is for a 1.8t
thanks in advance
keith


_Modified by Fahrgefuhl at 2:45 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Pentospeed 0w 30 (Fahrgefuhl)*

It's approved and a quality product, there's no reason not to try it. It may end up making no difference or a big difference, either way you're not doing anything wrong.
Unless it costs more, then you'd be crazy to use it.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Pentospeed 0w 30 (Fahrgefuhl)*

Use either one. Great oil. VW approved. I would probably stick with the 5w-40. The 0 winter number is good for your temps. Change over in spring to 5w-40. But honestly you could use 5w-40 without an issue as well.
Great oil. I recommend it, even to non VW people.
Jason


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Pentospeed 0w 30 (AZV6)*

ya i decided to stick w/ the 5w 40. its been good for me in the past and a little bit cheaper than the other


----------

